

NoSQL 101 – Part One - skempe
http://www.dataversity.net/archives/6548

======
fuzzylizard
I am sure it's a great presentation, but I always have trouble believing these
when the photo of the presenter has him wearing a suit. I want to see
presentations by developers and developers do not wear suits. Those are for
sales people.

~~~
skempe
I should have added this in the reply instead of as a new comment: I hear you
- though Dan is an educator vs a sales guy. Super smart guy with a masters in
electrical engineering and computer science plus an MBA. If you want a pure
dev guy speaking in jeans though, check out: Selecting the Right NoSQL Tool
for the Job <http://www.dataversity.net/archives/6774>.

------
skempe
I hear you - though Dan is an educator vs a sales guy. Super smart guy with a
masters in electrical engineering and computer science plus an MBA. If you
want a pure dev guy speaking in jeans though, check out: Selecting the Right
NoSQL Tool for the Job <http://www.dataversity.net/archives/6774>.

~~~
dmccreary
Thanks! I have always wanted to be known as an "Educator". My family is full
of teachers!

\- Dan

~~~
ericingram
The presentation has been incredibly helpful for me in understanding the
reasoning behind NoSQL. Thanks for doing it!

